# Worldwide Leisure Group = Grupo Mayan?



## BlueGenie (Nov 30, 2012)

Good afternoon.  I have been trying to sort out what my husband and I have exchanged.  Our contract has Worldwide Leisure Group on the top, but the envelope with the contract in it has the Grupo Maya stamp on it.  We attended a presentation at the Grand Mayan Palace in the Mayan Riviera a week ago.   I did some research on the internet - very limited information and I think some bogus comments on Trip Advisor.  Would anyone know anything further as to the Mayan and Worldwide Leisure connection?


----------



## RX8 (Nov 30, 2012)

There is another thread just started asking essentially the same thing but the company is Worldwide Leisure Direct.  

Are you inquiring about Worldwide Leisure Group or Leisure Direct?


----------



## BlueGenie (Dec 1, 2012)

*Worlwide Leisure Group = Grupo Mayan*

I looked at the papers again.  It was indeed Direct not Group.  Will join the other thread.


----------



## kgwartz (Dec 29, 2012)

*Worldwide leisure direct*

Hi.
I have looked everywhere and find no information about this company worldwide leisure direct.  

I was at grand mayan nv and had a fabulous time.  We almost bought into a time share but read the posts to stay away,although very convincing.  Instead we bought into this company. 30 weeks at any resort any size unit and no blackouts.  

Does anyone have info about this company or any success booking?  I am afraid I may have been scammed.


----------



## SSJ (Jan 23, 2013)

*Familiar situation..please advice*

Hi..I am encountering the same situation and of course I have to give to the Mayan group an answer quickly. Maya is offering us a membership with Worldwide Leisure Direct in axchange for the time share we no longer want. I have searched everywhere and found almost nothing on this new company..there is a link for this company on the web to "advantage program" humm...does anyone knows more about this?..BlueGenie did you find something?..anyone, plz reply


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 23, 2013)

Those 'trade-in' deals ALWAYS result in higher payments for something with virtually no value. If you bought, rescind. If you want rid of the unwanted TS, give it away. Timeshares are available for free or nearly free. Especially Mexican ones.

Good luck. Proceed very cautiously. Look at the 'stickies' at the top of the Mexico regional forum for guidance.

The last time Blue Genie participated on TUG was Dec. 13. If you want to contact them, click on the blue username and send an email.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 23, 2013)

It sounds like a vacation club is being sold as the -We couldn't get money out of them any other way so at least we will get a little something for our time.  

Two (potential) problems that I see.
1. Vacation Clubs often don't offer anything better than what you could find elsewhere. Since the Mayan group is working with them, they may get Mayan weeks but you can also get these weeks at skyauction, through RCI rentals and SFX rentals.
2. They take your timeshare have you sign a POA and give it to a 3rd party to try to sell (possibly on ebay for $1).  Sometimes if they are unable to sell you end up still owning and being responsible for the timeshare you though you got rid of.


----------



## theo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Don't bite...*



SSJ said:


> <snip>  Maya is offering us a membership with Worldwide Leisure Direct in *axchange for the time share we no longer want*. <snip>



Grupo Mayan has been known to accept "trade-ins" (often at Cancun, for some reason), but thereafter failing to actually get a new deed for a U.S. timeshare prepared or recorded into a new name.

Do you want to end up with *both* a timeshare you already own and don't want *and* a new vacation club membership?  

I didn't think so.....


----------



## Bengey (Mar 6, 2013)

*SCAM*

SCAM !


I bought a package for $3200 for 10 yrs, after 5 hrs and multiple salemen. Bought it because the program allows me to exchange my existing timeshare week each year for their cheaper rates, and get fully reimbursed for my maintenance fee. But what they didn't reveal is they have a $700 limit on reimbursements (my maintenance fee is $1100). When I tried to get the credit card charge cancelled, they told Citicard that we had asked the account to be cancelled, which they did. No refund.


----------



## angee11 (May 1, 2013)

Bengey said:


> SCAM !
> 
> 
> I bought a package for $3200 for 10 yrs, after 5 hrs and multiple salemen. Bought it because the program allows me to exchange my existing timeshare week each year for their cheaper rates, and get fully reimbursed for my maintenance fee. But what they didn't reveal is they have a $700 limit on reimbursements (my maintenance fee is $1100). When I tried to get the credit card charge cancelled, they told Citicard that we had asked the account to be cancelled, which they did. No refund.



I bought the same package for $3400- same story..after long hours and endless salesman. I thought it would be a great way to continue traveling with average of $650 for whole week. I was promised all types of choices, now I realize they're simply letting me stay in other vacation clubs in limited days- not without blackout dates like promised. What happened with your credit card dispute? Did you cancel the dispute? Please provide more details.


----------



## theo (May 1, 2013)

*A suggestion...*



angee11 said:


> I bought the same package for $3400- same story..after long hours and endless salesman. I thought it would be a great way to continue traveling with average of $650 for whole week. I was promised all types of choices, now I realize they're simply letting me stay in other vacation clubs in limited days- not without blackout dates like promised. What happened with your credit card dispute? Did you cancel the dispute? Please provide more details.



The person "Bengey" to whom you are directing an inquiry has posted on TUG only once --- two months ago.

If you click on the blue-colored "Bengey" name in post #9, you might be able to send "Bengey" a direct email inquiry, which is more likely to ever be seen and /or responded to. Just a thought...


----------

